# Some Saturday DIY



## Fuzz (8/4/17)

Drawing from my work with car detailing, I decided to give my mods a bash and polish up my Noisy Cricket V2.












I finished it off 50/50 half polished and half brushed, then topped it all off with a hydrophobic and oleophobic metal nano-coating, to help keep those fingerprints at bay.

Thanks for looking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (8/4/17)

Nice @Fuzz 
Looks super

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brucewalrond (10/4/17)

Kayfun

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brucewalrond (10/4/17)

Sorry, thought I was on a search

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (10/4/17)

@Fuzz thats looking great!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Fuzz (28/4/17)

Gave my newly acquired brass Goon 24 a once over as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## veecee (2/9/18)

That's amazing, rssultsare tops. My ncv2 could do with similar treatment. Do have details or an SBS of your products and methods please?

My noisy seems to have some kind of coating on it, over the stainless steel. Did yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (3/9/18)

Wow that looks pretty neat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (1/11/18)

@Anvil check this thread bro!.
This is what your looking for, maybe @Fuzz can help you with info

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

